# Skull Island 16 Coming to Alabama



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to start a thread for my Skull Island 16 build that is about to begin. I was looking at moving forward on a Copperhead, but decided to go with Chris Ivey and Skull Island instead because it better fit the size and idea I had in my head. I've got everything picked out, and they're moving forward on purchasing the materials now! 

The skiff build will be a sky blue hull with navy blue decals and rod rack carpet. The deck will be white. It'll be powered by a tiller 25 yamaha 2 stroke (tentatively) and will be kept a simple rig setup for gulf coast marsh/flats fishing.

I'll keep this thread up to date with progress and pictures as the build progresses. The process with the Skull Island gang has been a pleasure so far!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome, i feel you made a good choice
I'll be watching


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I will give you an update on the merc sea pro 25 once I have the break in done. It can be converted to a 30hp with carb adjustment and overall the motor is less expensive than the new leftover yami 25's that are still around.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> I will give you an update on the merc sea pro 25 once I have the break in done. It can be converted to a 30hp with carb adjustment and overall the motor is less expensive than the new leftover yami 25's that are still around.


Great! Thanks.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Those are nice boats, looking forward to following the build!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice Choice!!! That is one slick looking skiff, If you get it down this way let me know, I'd like to check it out.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats..that cool little skiff is made close to my home.  

You might want to consider making the cap Ice Blue vs White.....much easier on the eyes!


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

talked to those guys and i asked if a 50 yammie 2 stroke could be put on there and they said it would be crazy but the 30 HP honday four stroke they have weigh's more than the 50 yammie, so it's on my option list. I want to build a boat around that engine.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Congrats..that cool little skiff is made close to my home.
> 
> You might want to consider making the cap Ice Blue vs White.....much easier on the eyes!


+1 for a non white deck. Only thing I wish I could change on my skiff


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll consider it but I'm not hugely worried about the glare. I am never on the boat without my sunglasses on.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

it stands out more with a light blue deck. just a hint of blue is perfect. which white did you go with is another factor... theres like 50 shades of white it seems lol


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> I'll consider it but I'm not hugely worried about the glare.  I am never on the boat without my sunglasses on.


I thought the same thing till I fished that Mitzi 17 a few weeks ago. Even with sunglasses and a hat I found myself putting my hand under my nose to block the light comming up.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input, guys.

Called them up today, and they're going to look at putting a hint of blue in the gelcoat to reduce glare.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You won't be sorry......


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new skiff! Can't wait to see it. I'm kinda on the fence right now, about dropping a bunch of cash on a new boat or sticking with the one I got. I only have a few reasons to upgrade and alot of reasons not to.

Even if your eyes were protected, any exposed skin would be getting 3 times more sun than it should. Good call on adding some blue, it'll look and actually be cooler too.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just an update - We'll be using a grey tint instead of blue on the decks to reduce glare.  The deck color will be Matterhorn White.

Also, got the 2008 Yamaha all cleaned up and ready to go.  Can't wait to mount it in a few weeks!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just an update, we have just about settled all of the details of the skiff as the build approaches.  This will be a custom skiff rigged out for gulf coast fishing.  The final skiff details will include:

Skull Island 16, Sky Blue hull with Matterhorn white decks
2008 Yamaha 25 2 Stroke (Tiller)
36" Carbon fiber tiller extension
Poling Platform w/ custom Skull Island Seadek
Front Casting Platform w/ custom Skull Island Seadek
Tibor Push Pole Caddy 
21' Stiffy Hybrid Push Pole
12v Trolling Motor Wiring w/ Optima Battery
Minn Kota Riptide SM 55lb Trolling Motor w/ quick release bracket
MK-210-D Onboard Battery Charger
Continental Aluminum Trailer w/ Swing Tongue

Can't say enough good things about Chris and the guys at Skull Island.  I was nervous I'd push them out of their comfort zone a bit since they don't typically build "gulf coast style" skiffs (trolling motor, etc), but they've been extremely open minded and very helpful with the process.  My goal has been to build a simple, shallow skiff that I can use sight fishing alone using a trolling motor...and also be able to strip all of the trolling motor accessories off of the boat when joined by a friend.

More to come, I'll keep this thread up to date.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking foreword to your build.


----------



## DTovar (May 30, 2011)

cturner you are gonna be beyond trilled with your skiff. I just got mine down here in Texas (first one for TX) and I'm stoked about it's capabilities. This skiff does it all from dry runs in a chop to shallow draft. I tested the draft yesterday, my friend and I both at 200 lbs each, poled in an honest 5 inches with ease! Pics and video coming soon from Texas.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

southbay, how does the skull island compare to your old caimen? Just curious, why the switch? what motor on the skull island?


----------



## DTovar (May 30, 2011)

Shallow draft, perfect layout for guiding and better on fuel consumption. 30 Honda.


----------



## DTovar (May 30, 2011)

Just want to make it clear that I'm not doubting the Caimen or ECC. They build great boats that perform well. Do not want to give the impression that something is wrong with them. I just chose to go a different route for other reasons.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

you are building my dream boat! ..can't wait to see pics or to possibly see it in person!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Just want to make it clear that I'm not doubting the Caimen or ECC.  They build great boats that perform well.  Do not want to give the impression that something is wrong with them.  I just chose to go a different route for other reasons.


All good man and hopefully see you in a Vantage soon...
If you went new on that Caimen instead of used, and built like you wanted, I know the Caimen will do what you needed as a 30hp put's it in VERY skinny water.
tight lines!
Kevin


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Nice choice! Looking forward to some build pics!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

> you are building my dream boat! ..can't wait to see pics or to possibly see it in person!


X2
You might have to stop off in MS and let me drool over your new ride.  Look forward to more info! I have a 50 HP Yam,


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> you are building my dream boat! ..can't wait to see pics or to possibly see it in person!


Yeah man. I think we fish some similar waters, PM me your number and we can hook up once the build is complete if you want to check it out.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Getting closer!  Here's a sneak peak...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

great color...coming along nicely! how many more weeks until she's home?


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

I've got about 3 more weeks until I finally get to bring her home.  Can't wait!  Should get it just in time for the water to clear up in our area.

Here are a couple of more pics from the build.  It's getting there.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

> > you are building my dream boat! ..can't wait to see pics or to possibly see it in person!
> 
> 
> X2
> You might have to stop off in MS and let me drool over your new ride.  Look forward to more info!  I have a 50 HP Yam,


I meant to ask if you could put a 50hp onthe skull island?
Looking good...you must be going crazy  waiting to bring her home!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah the wait is killing me!

I am pretty sure the max hp for the skull island 16 is 30hp.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

where did buy that motor stand? I have a short shaft Yamaha that needs a stand


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> where did buy that motor stand? I have a short shaft Yamaha that needs a stand


The stand is home made. It's all yours in a couple of weeks if you want it.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

that would be great! thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

> > > you are building my dream boat! ..can't wait to see pics or to possibly see it in person!
> >
> >
> > X2
> ...



You can put what ever motor you want once you bring her home.  , but it looks like the Skiff is made for a 15" shaft.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pick up in 5 days. This is going ot be a long week!

Lots of pics to come.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

coming home sunday? I want to come see it.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep. I'll let you know what time I should be home Sunday.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pick up day is tomorrow! A couple of small things to wrap up, but a sneak peak below.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Pick up day is tomorrow! A couple of small things to wrap up, but a sneak peak below.


What model Minn kota is it?
Are you going to add the foot switch?

Bad ass boat


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

It's a 12v 55lb MK Riptide


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> It's a 12v 55lb MK Riptide


Great same one I am getting. 

Did you install the quick release bracket? If you did, what type fasteners did you use?


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> > It's a 12v 55lb MK Riptide
> 
> 
> Great same one I am getting.
> ...


Ok cool. Skull Island installed everything for me. I was going to wait and slowly install components over time, but decided to "bite the bullet" and have them go ahead and install everything to make sure the layout was right. 

I'm not sure about the fasteners, I'll take a look tomorrow. Do fasteners not come with the bracket?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

SWEET!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > It's a 12v 55lb MK Riptide
> >
> >
> > Great same one I am getting.
> ...


Not sure. They probably do. I was asking because sometimes you can't get to the inside the front deck to bolt it down.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Pick up day is tomorrow! A couple of small things to wrap up, but a sneak peak below.


Hey cturner, 

Do you know the shaft length of the troll motor?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

More pics!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't post pics on my cell phone, but I'll upload a ton when I get home tomorrow. This boat is the real deal, couldn't be more stoked.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats. Completed at the perfect time. Starting to get good where I last saw you.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Pics as promised! Let me know if there's anything specific you would like to see, I tried to get as much as possible in the pics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Skiff looks awesome!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautifully simple...best of luck!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

WOW that thing is bad ass!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Simplicity was my main goal when working with Chris Ivey to spec out the skiff.  When we wet tested the skiff it definitely paid off too.  Plenty of power with the 25 Yamaha, and stupid skinny.  Chris really showed off the skiff by poling us through a feeder creek that I was convinced was inaccessible. We were floating easy in 6" or less.  Then we turned around and jumped on plane in less than a foot of water (granted it was a muddy bottom).  With minimal down tabs there was literally ZERO squat when taking off.    

The Skull Island crew really outdid themselves on this skiff, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice, that one's a keeper, congrats


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome boat! What size odyssey battery are you using for the trolling motor? Like you, I have a 55lb 12v Minn Kota and would like to know how long it lasts too once you get some time with it.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

congrats! that's one beautiful boat


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

The boat looks good, love the color. Congrats!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> congrats! that's one beautiful boat


Let me know when you're going to be Mobile/Mississippi area and want to help me put some slime on it.  I've also got an outboard stand for you.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice sled!!! Looks great, love the color!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

D-D-D-dayum!
That Sir is one freaking sweet skiff!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Guys. 

Got to take the Skull Island out today with fellow Microskiff member "CWright".  We found a lot gnats, and some fish too.  The new skiff performed great!!  Continues to exceed my expectations.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

She's a beauty! Glad you didn't waste any time getting her wet. How fast did the Yami 25 push you with a buddy and gear?


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> She's a beauty! Glad you didn't waste any time getting her wet. How fast did the Yami 25 push you with a buddy and gear?


We saw about 28 mph today WOT, and were comfortably cruising at around 25. Those numbers came off of my gps, running with the stock aluminum prop. Should go up a bit more after dialing in a prop.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

cturner,

Where in Mississippi are you fishing?

I am in the Bay St Louis area.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Its a great boat turner. If my build flops Skull Island will be at the top of my list.

It was nice to be able to tab the bow down in the 6" wind chop so the boat diddnt rattle so bad.We also ran a slalom course through exposed crab traps. 6-8" (soft bottom). 

The only thing I would change if I were to get one would be to raise the poling platform about 6" to make getting to the pull start motor a little easier.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Its a great boat turner. If my build flops Skull Island will be at the top of my list.
> 
> It was nice to be able to tab the bow down in the 6" wind chop so the boat diddnt rattle so bad.We also ran a slalom course through exposed crab traps.  6-8" (soft bottom).
> 
> The only thing I would change if I were to get one would be to raise the poling platform about 6" to make getting to the pull start motor a little easier.


True statement. It's very manageable as is, but I have rocked my head a couple of times.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Took the boat out this past weekend on a pretty low tide and decided to see how shallow we could go with hopes of escaping the wind and finding some redfish feeding in the backwater.

Not a ton of luck finding fish, but we really got to test the skinny water capability of the skiff.  Thought these pics were too cool not to share.  We got back into a small pond system and I had to whip out the cell phone and snap a couple of pics.

The picture where you can see my shadow is where we just poled through, note the lack of strake marks on the bottom and mud mixed in the water.  That water was as shallow as I'd ever want to go, and we weren't even dragging bottom.  I didn't take any measurement, but the 4" poling draft Skull Island has on their website looks pretty legit to me.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!
My old 13 skiff would get that skinny if it was only me in it poling from the bow to level it out.
I was up in a local area called "hole in the wall" one day in water that skinny. I made it around the bend and there was a kayaker in there. He paddled over to m because he just couldnt believe there was someone with an actual boat in "his" spot lol.
I couldnt imagine doing the same with 2 people in a 16'.
Amazing. I feel you bought a very nice skiff.
If you dont mind can you snap some pics of the insides of the hatches and stuff like that?


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

No problem.  Here are some pics of the hatches and inside of them.  Haven't tried, but I'm pretty sure I could fit in the front hatch if I ever needed to, haha. 

Rear Hatch:


































Front Hatch:


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Where does your passenger sit while running?


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Where does your passenger sit while running?


It depends.  Usually it's most comfortable when I have a cooler in the boat, and we'll put it right in front of the rear bulkhead on the left side.  

There's plenty of width on that cushion to fit two people, but with my tiller extension it makes it a little uncomfortable because the passenger has to sit on the edge of the seat to keep from getting jabbed in the back.  If the extension was about 6"-10" shorter it wouldn't be a problem at all, but then you couldn't sit on the platform or stand or stand while running.  Choices, choices...

My wife fishes with me most often, and she likes to sit on the floor next to my feet, that way she has a backrest on the rear bulkhead.  ;D


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

get her a small beanbag. she will love you that much more


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Hustler?


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

;D 

Nah, way less exciting...maps of the Louisiana marsh.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> ;D
> 
> Nah, way less exciting...maps of the Louisiana marsh.


Hopefully just as fishy though! 

Looking sharp.

Swamp


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

As far as removable seating I would do this with a 50qt Yeti.










This could work by mounting it on the front face of the rear deck. Being 20" or so you might have the clearance for using the Tiller. Also says it removable.











Or what "Little" did and attach a seat to a Yeti.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

The issue is really how much do want to spend on that seat? 

I also have a $30 beanbag from Walmart. Since I didn't want this "cheap" beanbag to possibly explode and dump it's filler into the water I just modified it a little. Removed the filler and placed in a heavy duty bag nylon stuff sack and sewed it shut. Could use a plastic bag etc.........I don't use it all the time, but after a year it still looks new.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, she just sits on my throwable floatation device now and is perfectly happy with it.  I like the idea of the cooler seating too because you can move the seat around to balance the skiff for any load. The removable seat above is pretty sweet too, just don't want to drill any more holes in the boat if I don't have to. 

If it ever becomes an issue, I'll just remove the tiller extension and the issue will be resolved.  The tiller extension just adds comfort for me, and allows me to move around a bit.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> ;D
> 
> Nah, way less exciting...maps of the Louisiana marsh.


I dissagree. I spend alot of time looking at thoes.


----------

